# Wayne Little, Congrats 4,000 posts!



## Freebird (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Wayne, Congrats on another milestone!

8)


----------



## <simon> (Aug 3, 2008)

Good on you Wayne!!

I've just got 'senior member' status (3 minutes ago) but your 4,000 posts makes my 102 look pretty hopeless!!

Congrats nevertheless!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow, 4000 posts of beautifully constructed and artistically painted models!!! Way to Go!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2008)

Ooooh....looook at meee.....I've got 4...bl**dy...000 posts...ooooh....Yippee Yay-yay Yay-ay-f*cking-ay....get a fr*cking life mate...!

On a more serious not here....well done buddy, looking forward to see the next 4000 posts...hopefully 3987 will be in "Breaking News" thread...


----------



## Freebird (Aug 3, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Ooooh....looook at meee.....I've got 4...bl**dy...000 posts...ooooh....Yippee Yay-yay Yay-ay-f*cking-ay....get a fr*cking life mate...!
> 
> :



Oooh look at those guys, they get 5k posts and get all "high mighty" on us!  
Us miserable wimpy 1500 guys just hang our heads in shame...  

By the way Lucky, I like the new siggy - Cool! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks you insignificant 1547 poster you...you better hang your head in shame and worship the ground that us 5000+ posters walk on..   It's all Marcel's good handy work...saved his two and one of Wojtek's to use later....

Didn't know that RN operated Beaufighters from carriers....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2008)

Careful Lucky,a review of our 5,000+ posts:

Post 3201- Lucky: ummmm
Post 3202 - Njaco: - yup

Post 105 - Njaco: Waazzzupp
Post 106- Lucky: yo 

Post 2445-Lucky: Where's my other sock?

Post 4441-Njaco: I like kittens

Post 3322-Lucky: ?
Post 3323-Njaco: ?

We're skaing on thin ice, mate!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go Wayne!

TO

(post # 1,843)


----------



## Freebird (Aug 3, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Didn't know that RN operated Beaufighters from carriers....




Only when the Lancasters are in the for repair!


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go wayne! I just saw that im getting close to 2000


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats on 4000 Wayne... Whoop de DO!!!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats wayne, twice as much as me.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats Wayne!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2008)

Congrats on 4000 Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for your congratulations Guys, appreciate it!!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 4, 2008)

Damn Wayne you knocked 4000 off pretty quick!! Congrats mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Andy...bit of spare time in my holidays helped!


----------



## Becca (Aug 5, 2008)

How funny!! Congrats Wayne...uhm..I think?? Hell, I don't even know how many comments i've made. My best comments USUALLY come when i'm reading over the big guys shoulder.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Armed with a frozen fish!


----------



## Becca (Aug 5, 2008)

:-O HOW did you know?!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Rumours and gossip...lock, stock and two smoking fish.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I've felt that many times. So many times that people I meet have a craving for Arthur Treachers and a longing for Scandinavia.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 5, 2008)

On ya Wayne, 

thing is guys cause Wayne is his 'advanced' years I let him get there first to give him something to be proud of 

If anyone believes the above is complete B.S, they are correct.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2008)

I believe it! 


'advanced years'!!!! kiss my *ss..


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2008)

You young blokes........No respect!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree Little Wayne...todays youth totally lack in respect....and...and....disciplin.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 7, 2008)

4000. WOW. I'm 1/2 way there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks again!


----------

